# 1940 Schwinn DX



## ffjmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, Picked up this DX, at least thats what i think it is. 








Just looking it over at home the springer was tweaked at the stem. It looks like it needs a spacer in there to line it back up. I undid the top nut and measured it for referance. The stem looks to be 6 1/2" and the neck is 5 1/2.




Ill try and get some better pictures up in the next few days. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew that fork looked tall but I thought it was the pix... Thats a girls springer


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the badge?..


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

It says century. Again I doubt its original. Looks like thisone




 Guess ill look for the correct fork and sell this one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 5, 2014)

ffjmoore said:


> It says century. Again I doubt its original. Looks like thisone
> View attachment 130911
> 
> Guess ill look for the correct fork and sell this one.




Just cut it down and look for the right legs and truss rods...


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I'll just turn a spacer on my lathe and run it as is.

What is the head tube length difference from men's to women's so I know how thick to make the spacer.


----------



## ffjmoore (Jan 31, 2014)

Pulled the tank off. Looks like the paint would have been better left alone. At least i know it was originally black and white.


----------



## ffjmoore (May 10, 2016)

Well its been a while. This one got put on the back burner when my wife got pregnant and I did a bunch of house projects. But a month ago i found a fork for this bike and it inspired me to get it done. I bought this bike because its prewar but nowhere near original. I wanted to make a custom bike but just can do that if its a restorable piece. So I had done a little work awhile back to the tank like this.




After i picked up a autocycle? fork with original paint i decided to stick with that color for the frame. I have been drinking whiskey lately and my go to bottle has been Bulliet burbon. I like the orange on the lable so i decide that was going to be the theme of the bike. Painted and destressed the tank.



Added the brand logo.



While I had the tank off i cleaned up the horn and got it working again. The guts on the fender light are rotted out bad. Im going to replace it with a new battery pack and LED light.
I wanted a vintage looking wood crate for the back so i cut up some pine and mad a box.



After that i finished painting the bike, distressed the box and added branding to it also. Im going to re cover the seat next but i think its pretty much done.


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2016)

Looking good. Two things, I have a dx badged as Century so I think that's correct. And second, love that your honoring Bulleit bourbon, my favorite. Way to go.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 10, 2016)

Luv the DX!
How'd you make the brand for the box?


----------



## ffjmoore (May 10, 2016)

The tank I transferred the image outline with pencil and then hand painted. The box was much easier. I printed out the logo on paper. Cut it out with a razor and then suck it to the box using some glue stick. Then I hit it with black spray paint before the glue dries. After that you just peel off the paper and after the paint dries wipe off any left over glue sick residue.


----------



## robertc (May 10, 2016)

I like it the way it is, seat and all. I wouldn't do a thing to it. Cool ride.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 10, 2016)

Looks good with the autocycle fenders.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

